# Goats always seem hungry



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 10, 2009)

My two new goats, Marshall and Milly, always seem to be hungry.  They get a half pound grain twice daily each, and free choice hay.  They have minerals.  I also throw tree limbs, weeds, veggies, etc into the other manger, which they enjoy.  And yet, they seem hungry, and they're always bawling at me to bring them more brush.  Am I right in thinking they just need... More brush?  Is something else wrong?  Are they just greedy?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

Could it be they are still settling in and actually wanting the attention, not the food?


----------



## helmstead (Jun 10, 2009)

All goats are like that...any time we walk anywhere near the goat pens or esp if we walk into the feed room, they beg - even if they just had a meal!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 10, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Could it be they are still settling in and actually wanting the attention, not the food?


Oh, they DEFINITELY want attention, that's for sure!  Every time I walk by, Marshall will put his front hooves up on the fence and bleat at me.



> All goats are like that...any time we walk anywhere near the goat pens or esp if we walk into the feed room, they beg - even if they just had a meal!


Thank you for putting my mind at ease.    Now the only thing remaining is to get used to the noise.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 10, 2009)

goats love to eat.an they could be calling you over to see them.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 10, 2009)

They are training you.  You CAN teach an old dog new tricks...... 

I've noticed that my doeling cries less when she gets a large bundle of leafy branches, something like two each, 3' long, of pear, apple, maple, birch, sumac, pine, and a bundle of goldenrod.  That's what I have available that needs pruning!  I tie up the bundle and hang it in her stall so the greedy fat does don't chase her away.  Once she gets that meal, her baa'ing takes on a less desperate note, and it is more about attention.  (She has free-choice alfalfa mix hay in her stall and free access to a mostly grass pasture at all times.)

The older ones act like they are starving all the time.  They most certainly are not.  They can trick dh easily, I'm more hard-hearted.

They are so friendly by nature, a good scratch will keep them happy.  My neighbors get a kick out of hearing me talk to my goats from my house, as they stand at the gate many feet away and baa for my attention if they catch sight or sound of me in the house.

You will learn their individual language over time.  They are such fun critters.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 11, 2009)

attention, attention, attention, if we come home from somewhere and they hear the car coming in the lane they start crying and are all at the fence waiting to be greeted when we get out of the car. I have a young bill I got in March that when you open the barn door he jumps the stall to get to you , these where stalls built to hold horses mind you so they are quite high. Not a problem though he clears the side easily and the puts his feet up on you like a dog wanted to be scratched between his horns.


----------



## mully (Jun 11, 2009)

Goats love food..they are always "wagging" their tongues, they would eat themselves sick on sweet feed if you let them.  The more fresh tree  leaves they get the less they want to eat.  When you give them lots of attention they just want more. That's why goats are so sweet ! Enjoy them !!


----------

